# Today I saw....



## Otley

Thought I'd put this in here because it could get a little heated. Seen some sh1thead doing something stupid on the roads? Let's hear about it. We all see it every day. I'll start.
Not today, last Friday, I'm driving a fully laden wagon up a single carriageway, good visibility of road ahead, line of parked cars on my side. Two cars already coming down opposite side, third car at top of road, stopped and flashing me to come through when I can. First two cars come through, wave 'thankyou', I pull onto opposite side, start to accelerate. I've passed first few parked cars to my left when this dude that resembled a bull in a t shirt driving an Astra comes belting along the road in front, decides to fly around the car that's kindly waiting for me and carry on all the way down until we've both stopped about two feet from each other. "What you doing? I've got right of way here you cock" he's shouting out of his window. 
Is it me? Did I miss something here? Am I really the cock here? There was a small gap in the parked cars that he managed to just back into when he realised I wasn't moving anywhere. Ar$ehole.


----------



## Skid Mark

Same thing happened to me a couple of weeks ago, narrow street with cars both sides and a bin wagon coming the other way, I pulled in to wait for the bin wagon, someone pulled in behind me waited a second then went round me you could clearly see there was nowhere to go, knobhead had to reverse back down the street and pull back in behind me, me and the wagon driver chuckled to each other as he went past

Fooking idiot :lol:


----------



## brittan

In a similar vein:

A country single carriageway road; I'm approaching a 100m section where the road narrows to a single lane, the 'twin arrow' sign shows that I have priority but there are two cars already in the narrow section so I stop and wait for them to go past me.

A third car then approaches from the other end of the narrow section, the driver can see the 'twin arrow' sign and can see me stationary. He decides that he can ignore the priority sign and drive straight through; the driver behind him stopped and waited in accordance with the sign.
That was a little presumptuous of him so in my Discovery fitted with an unfriendly looking winch bumper etc, I pulled forward just far enough to leave a gap about a foot smaller than his car, thus forcing him to stop. 
There were four people in the car and the driver started to shout and wave at me. I waved back. He then waved what looked remarkably like a police warrant card at me - and that explained the unhappy looking urchin occupying one of the rear seats; none of the other three were in uniform. 
Undeterred, and confident that a warrant card does not trump a road sign, I got out my bestest gold credit card and waved that at the other driver; then sat and waited.

Eventually he got the message and reversed all the way back. As I drove past him it looked like he wanted to 'have a word' but I just drove straight on, smiling inwardly - - - and outwardly.


----------



## J•RED

Pulled over for an ambulance on a single lane one way system in our town and the dozy bint behind me overtakes blocking the ambulance from making any progress because of a red light! Now I thought it was ok to go through a red if you are blocking an emergency service from proceeding? This was only a pedestrian crossing with no pedestrians on it at the time.


----------



## Skeee

J•RED said:


> Pulled over for an ambulance on a single lane one way system in our town and the dozy bint behind me overtakes blocking the ambulance from making any progress because of a red light!
> Now *I thought it was ok to go through a red if you are blocking an emergency service from proceeding? *
> This was only a pedestrian crossing with no pedestrians on it at the time.


Not ok according to a recent thread! 
_But I've done it (when it's safe to) and would do it again._


----------



## Shug750S

Skeee said:


> J•RED said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pulled over for an ambulance on a single lane one way system in our town and the dozy bint behind me overtakes blocking the ambulance from making any progress because of a red light!
> Now *I thought it was ok to go through a red if you are blocking an emergency service from proceeding? *
> This was only a pedestrian crossing with no pedestrians on it at the time.
> 
> 
> 
> Not ok according to a recent thread!
> _But I've done it (when it's safe to) and would do it again._
Click to expand...

Pretty sure (technically) you can only proceed through a red light when directed by a police officer.

As above poster I've done it for ambulances & fire engines when safe to do so, doubt any cop would be anal enough to nick you...


----------



## jamman

Otley TT QS said:


> Thought I'd put this in here because it could get a little heated. Seen some sh1thead doing something stupid on the roads? Let's hear about it. We all see it every day. I'll start.
> Not today, last Friday, I'm driving a fully laden wagon up a single carriageway, good visibility of road ahead, line of parked cars on my side. Two cars already coming down opposite side, third car at top of road, stopped and flashing me to come through when I can. First two cars come through, wave 'thankyou', I pull onto opposite side, start to accelerate. I've passed first few parked cars to my left when this dude that resembled a bull in a t shirt driving an Astra comes belting along the road in front, decides to fly around the car that's kindly waiting for me and carry on all the way down until we've both stopped about two feet from each other. "What you doing? I've got right of way here you cock" he's shouting out of his window.
> Is it me? Did I miss something here? Am I really the cock here? There was a small gap in the parked cars that he managed to just back into when he realised I wasn't moving anywhere. Ar$ehole.


Freaky had the exact same thing happened to me yesterday lol

The only difference is I was asked afterwards by my 6 year old what a "twat" is.....

I felt ashamed.


----------



## Skeee

jamman said:


> Otley TT QS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thought I'd put this in here because it could get a little heated. Seen some sh1thead doing something stupid on the roads? Let's hear about it. We all see it every day. I'll start.
> Not today, last Friday, I'm driving a fully laden wagon up a single carriageway, good visibility of road ahead, line of parked cars on my side. Two cars already coming down opposite side, third car at top of road, stopped and flashing me to come through when I can. First two cars come through, wave 'thankyou', I pull onto opposite side, start to accelerate. I've passed first few parked cars to my left when this dude that resembled a bull in a t shirt driving an Astra comes belting along the road in front, decides to fly around the car that's kindly waiting for me and carry on all the way down until we've both stopped about two feet from each other. "What you doing? I've got right of way here you cock" he's shouting out of his window.
> Is it me? Did I miss something here? Am I really the cock here? There was a small gap in the parked cars that he managed to just back into when he realised I wasn't moving anywhere. Ar$ehole.
> 
> 
> 
> Freaky had the exact same thing happened to me yesterday lol
> 
> The only difference is I was asked afterwards by my 6 year old what a "twat" is.....
> 
> * I felt ashamed*.
Click to expand...

 So you should!

I hope you explained it was the past tense of twit! :roll: 
The Twits is a humorous children's book written by Roald Dahl and illustrated by Quentin Blake. It was written in 1979, and first published in 1980. The Twits as a book has remained so successful since its publication in 1980 that it was adapted for the stage in 2007
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Twits
Mr Twit is a horrible person, having hair that covers his entire face, with the exception of his forehead, eyes, and nose. His hair (which he falsely believes makes him appear "wise and grand"), is spiky and hard. Because he never washes it, his beard holds scraps of food dropped there while he ate, including tinned sardines, stilton cheese, and corn flakes. Occasionally, he licks these scraps out and eats them. Instead of wiping his mouth with a cloth, Mr. Twit simply wipes it on his sleeve. Mr Twit is a beer drinker - even drinking at breakfast. He is known to seem very quiet when he is plotting evil tricks, the victim of which is usually his equally unpleasant wife.


----------



## Otley

You'll need to be VERY careful what you tell your kids. My youngest (whilst been taught about Shrove Tuesday & Ash Wednesday at school), looked his teacher in the eye and said, "My dad says it's Ass Friday."  
Don't get invited to many parents evenings any more.


----------



## brian1978

Shug750S said:


> Pretty sure (technically) you can only proceed through a red light when directed by a police officer.
> 
> As above poster I've done it for ambulances & fire engines when safe to do so, doubt any cop would be anal enough to nick you...


Not if its a traffic camera. And apparently your appeals will not be upheld and its £100 fine and 3 points.

If it was a junction with a traffic camera I wouldnt go through the red light.


----------



## Shug750S

brian1978 said:


> Shug750S said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty sure (technically) you can only proceed through a red light when directed by a police officer.
> 
> As above poster I've done it for ambulances & fire engines when safe to do so, doubt any cop would be anal enough to nick you...
> 
> 
> 
> Not if its a traffic camera. And apparently your appeals will not be upheld and its £100 fine and 3 points.
> 
> If it was a junction with a traffic camera I wouldnt go through the red light.
Click to expand...

Hence "when safe to do so" includes if scameras at lights


----------



## roddy

I have gone throo a red light to make way for a police car on two occasions,, they never said anything and it suited me fine !!


----------



## Otley

Two incidents so far today. 
Travelling down a single carriageway to a 4 way crossroads, controlled by traffic lights. Pedestrian crossing areas with buttons and red/green don't cross/cross lights where each of the 4 roads meet the junction. The lane I'm in splits into 2 just before the junction. I stayed in the left lane at the front of a long line of traffic, some of the following cars moved into the right lane. As the lights were on red, we all stopped. From my left, coming directly across our path, appeared a chap on a bicycle, riding on the pavement, whilst talking on a mobile phone. The little red man was clearly lit. Our lights changed to red/amber then green but I didn't set off as I knew what was about to happen. Sure enough, this chap rode straight off the pavement in front of me. The cars directly to my right had obviously not seen him and set off. He now had to stop as he couldn't go any further because of the flow of cars but instead of backing up onto the pavement, he just stood astride the bike directly in front of me. I gave him a little 'toot' as he was so engrossed in his conversation he didn't realise he was blocking a complete line of cars. At this point he just set off, didn't look, just started peddling. Unbelievably a gap had appeared in the line of cars to my right and he JUST managed to hit it right. Just as this happened, a car about 5 behind mine saw the same gap and floored it into the right lane. I fully expected the cyclist to get a ride on a Golf bonnet but he just managed to get to the central refuge before the Golf belted across the back of him. What a t1t.
Anyway, got to the hospital, there's about 7 spaces reserved for short stay only (20 mins) near the front entrance, I'm usually in n out within that time, I use those, all full, bugger. There's a couple sat in one of the cars in the bays and I thought I'll wait to see if they're about to leave. Around me drives a black C63 AMG, up to the couple in the bay and blasts his horn, then again, THEN AGAIN. Your'e in hospital grounds you [email protected], poorly people. He then gets out of his car and starts shouting at the couple to move so he can park up. He made out he was feeling around in the back of his belt and told them "I'll make you move." He's obviously seen too many gangsta movies. Anyway the couple didn't move, he jumped back in his car and raced down the car park, maybe to try his bullying tactics on someone else. A couple of seconds later an elderly lady came round the corner and got in the back of the car in the bay and they drove off. I got a space, we have a winner.


----------



## Skeee

Otley TT QS said:


> Two incidents so far today.
> Travelling down a single carriageway to a 4 way crossroads, controlled by traffic lights. Pedestrian crossing areas with buttons and red/green don't cross/cross lights where each of the 4 roads meet the junction. The lane I'm in splits into 2 just before the junction. I stayed in the left lane at the front of a long line of traffic, some of the following cars moved into the right lane. As the lights were on red, we all stopped. From my left, coming directly across our path, appeared a chap on a bicycle, riding on the pavement, whilst talking on a mobile phone. The little red man was clearly lit. Our lights changed to red/amber then green but I didn't set off as I knew what was about to happen. Sure enough, this chap rode straight off the pavement in front of me. The cars directly to my right had obviously not seen him and set off. He now had to stop as he couldn't go any further because of the flow of cars but instead of backing up onto the pavement, he just stood astride the bike directly in front of me. I gave him a little 'toot' as he was so engrossed in his conversation he didn't realise he was blocking a complete line of cars. At this point he just set off, didn't look, just started peddling. Unbelievably a gap had appeared in the line of cars to my right and he JUST managed to hit it right. Just as this happened, a car about 5 behind mine saw the same gap and floored it into the right lane. I fully expected the cyclist to get a ride on a Golf bonnet but he just managed to get to the central refuge before the Golf belted across the back of him. What a t1t.
> Anyway, got to the hospital, there's about 7 spaces reserved for short stay only (20 mins) near the front entrance, I'm usually in n out within that time, I use those, all full, bugger. There's a couple sat in one of the cars in the bays and I thought I'll wait to see if they're about to leave. Around me drives a black C63 AMG, up to the couple in the bay and blasts his horn, then again, THEN AGAIN. Your'e in hospital grounds you [email protected], poorly people. He then gets out of his car and starts shouting at the couple to move so he can park up. He made out he was feeling around in the back of his belt and told them "I'll make you move." He's obviously seen too many gangsta movies. Anyway the couple didn't move, he jumped back in his car and raced down the car park, maybe to try his bullying tactics on someone else. A couple of seconds later an elderly lady came round the corner and got in the back of the car in the bay and they drove off. I got a space, we have a winner.


Shan't comment re the cyclist as his timing and spatial awareness sound impeccable but, re the Merc driver, are you sure the arrogant tw*t wasn't just reaching around to scratch his arse?

_*Edit*:- Syntax error._ _Did you spot it?_


----------



## badbob

Haha unbelievable, hopefully he tries that trick on an undercover one day


----------



## Otley

Shan't comment re the cyclist as his timing and spatial awareness sound impeccable but, re the Merc driver, are you sure the arrogant tw*t wasn't just reaching around to scratch his arse?

I'll scratch my ar$e and wave a smelly finger at you, sort of deal. :lol: 
Never thought of that.


----------



## Otley

badbob said:


> Haha unbelievable, hopefully he tries that trick on an undercover one day


Hope he tries it on someone as [email protected]@dy minded and self righteous as he is and they 'pop a cap in HIS ass.' [smiley=rifle.gif]


----------



## Skeee

Otley TT QS said:


> ............... and wave a smelly finger at you, sort of deal. :lol:
> Never thought of that.


 Nor did I! 
But then, like you _(I hope)_ I do have some manners when out in public. :lol:


----------



## brian1978

Was in a queue of traffic approaching a roundabout about 400 yards away when the 6 or so motorbikes behind me get a little impatient and decided to squeeze up the middle into oncoming traffic, nothing odd about that. I see bikers taking advantage of thier ability to "nip up the middle" often.

What was rather strange was the old codger in a volvo who decided he also was a motorbike and follows them , near causing a pile up in the process [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Otley

brian1978 said:


> Was in a queue of traffic approaching a roundabout about 400 yards away when the 6 or so motorbikes behind me get a little impatient and decided to squeeze up the middle into oncoming traffic, nothing odd about that. I see bikers taking advantage of thier ability to "nip up the middle" often.
> 
> What was rather strange was the old codger in a volvo who decided he also was a motorbike and follows them , near causing a pile up in the process [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Must be a 'Volvo thing' Brian my friend.
Was out on a blast a few years ago with a few chums. Like you do, up the outside of standing traffic, nip through. The boy behind me noticed a T5 doing the same, thought it was the law, gave us all the nod. We all peeled into next queue expecting a tug and this T5 driver tools straight pasts us, old boy, driving gloves and trilby. We start to make progress again and eventually catch him at a set of lights. As we're filtering up his right side, he throws the door open and shouts "We can all play at silly buggers , can't we? 
My friend who is not exactly shy & retiring, shall we say, pulled round the front of him, did a burnout and spat molten rubber and tarmac all over the front of his bonnet and screen. 
Silly buggers indeed. :roll:


----------



## brian1978

Otley TT QS said:


> brian1978 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was in a queue of traffic approaching a roundabout about 400 yards away when the 6 or so motorbikes behind me get a little impatient and decided to squeeze up the middle into oncoming traffic, nothing odd about that. I see bikers taking advantage of thier ability to "nip up the middle" often.
> 
> What was rather strange was the old codger in a volvo who decided he also was a motorbike and follows them , near causing a pile up in the process [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Must be a 'Volvo thing' Brian my friend.
> Was out on a blast a few years ago with a few chums. Like you do, up the outside of standing traffic, nip through. The boy behind me noticed a T5 doing the same, thought it was the law, gave us all the nod. We all peeled into next queue expecting a tug and this T5 driver tools straight pasts us, old boy, driving gloves and trilby. We start to make progress again and eventually catch him at a set of lights. As we're filtering up his right side, he throws the door open and shouts "We can all play at silly buggers , can't we?
> My friend who is not exactly shy & retiring, shall we say, pulled round the front of him, did a burnout and spat molten rubber and tarmac all over the front of his bonnet and screen.
> Silly buggers indeed. :roll:
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## roddy

bloody bikers,, self richeous fat bellied twats,, they are always so keen to heep scorn on those who do not give way to them but not so bloody smart when someone is trying to pass them !!!!!!!


----------



## Otley

I'm many things to many men Roddy but I'm not 'Fat Bellied.' :lol: 
My friend was disgruntled about the fact this chap had waited until we were alongside his car before throwing his door open, just to let us know he was unhappy sitting in a queue of traffic, that we were able to filter past safely. This was the only reason he followed us up the outside of the queue...... Because we could...... He could. That's fine by all of us. To throw a car door open in front of a moving bike, with the intention of possibly causing an accident, to 'prove a point', is just being a complete [email protected] My friends retaliation was VERY restrained in my opinion, knowing what he is capable of when provoked. [smiley=bomb.gif] 
We're not bad people really Roddy.


----------



## roddy

hahah ,,,  ,, don't worry otley,, I am sure you are no pig belly, nor am I anti bike really,,, and obv the incident with the door is ridiculous ( maybe you remember the incident , many years ago, when an LA radio dj suggested that people do it on the interstate in the morning to stop bikers filtering throo the stationery traffic ,, he got fired the next day  ) I love bikes and had a few and done many many many happy , and some not so happy , miles on them and would still have one if only I could trust myself !!


----------



## Otley

Beauty today. 
50 mph limit through roadworks on motorway approaching an 'on slip'.
Lane 1 very busy with 45mph brigade. I'm in lane 2 filtering past at 50, still quite busy lane, lane 3 almost empty.
We see this Mini Clubman heaving up the 'on slip', straight across lane 1, causing everyone behind to brake. Straight across lane 2, causing everyone to brake. Straight into lane 3, must have been doing 80. Remember I said almost empty? Sat to the right of my cab was....... a traffic car. Saw the whole thing. You beauty. Straight up to the Clubman. Saw them both peeling off at the next junction, onto the shoulder. 
All the times I've thought 'I wish the old bill was there to see that.' Faith restored.


----------



## roddy

Otley TT QS said:


> Beauty today.
> 50 mph limit through roadworks on motorway approaching an 'on slip'.
> Lane 1 very busy with 45mph brigade. I'm in lane 2 filtering past at 50, still quite busy lane, lane 3 almost empty.
> We see this Mini Clubman heaving up the 'on slip', straight across lane 1, causing everyone behind to brake. Straight across lane 2, causing everyone to brake. Straight into lane 3, must have been doing 80. Remember I said almost empty? Sat to the right of my cab was....... a traffic car. Saw the whole thing. You beauty. Straight up to the Clubman. Saw them both peeling off at the next junction, onto the shoulder.
> All the times I've thought 'I wish the old bill was there to see that.' Faith restored.


Nope , can't see what it did wrong , unles they were actually going over the speed lmit upon which the cops could charge them if it was recorded. , why can the minii not go throo the lannes ,,, obviously there was a space there or they would have colided with someone , had they , as you describe gone " straight from lane to lane " then how doees flashing across the front of someone at twice their speed cause them to brake , chances are the mine had crossed their path before they even realised it was there !!! Unlees it scared them as they could not comprhend such a thing ,,, kind of same way as a druid could not contimplate going to the moon !!!!


----------



## Spandex

roddy said:


> Nope , can't see what it did wrong , unles they were actually going over the speed lmit upon which the cops could charge them if it was recorded. , why can the minii not go throo the lannes ,,, obviously there was a space there or they would have colided with someone , had they , as you describe gone " straight from lane to lane " then how doees flashing across the front of someone at twice their speed cause them to brake , chances are the mine had crossed their path before they even realised it was there !!! Unlees it scared them as they could not comprhend such a thing ,,, kind of same way as a druid could not contimplate going to the moon !!!!


Well, he said it was a 50mph limit, and he said the mini was doing about 80mph, so I'm guessing this was the main reason they got pulled. They don't have to record it to successfully prosecute though.

As for "obviously there was a space there or they would have collided with someone", it would be nice if people had more consideration for other drivers than simply "will I collide with them". Moving into a lane in front of another car shouldn't just be a case of "will I physically fit" - there should be some consideration to the size of the gaps you're leaving in front and behind you, as this is affecting other peoples safety, as well as your own.


----------



## brian1978

Yestarday though......

On a short section on road between the town where I live and a neighbouring village there is a 1/2 mile sretch of road that goes from 30mph to 60mph.

I come into the 60 drop to 3rd and floor it from 30 to 60ish . Funz 

On the other side I see a taxi starting to overtake so ease off and drop down to 40 incase he decides to chance it, he doesnt and pulls back in behind the other car. As we pass the full beams get flashed at me and the looks I get drawn out the window would burn a hole in you :lol: :lol:

How dare I block up my side of the road...

Taxis :roll:


----------



## roddy

But spandy ,,, stickk with the facts as Oatley protrays , as my point does ,,, the mini went straight across lane one and lane two , using the gap which obviously was there , it did not need to leane a respectful / safe gap either in front of or behind as he did not linger in the gap ,,,,, now if the other cars were alarmed by this inconceivable act ,, as would be the druids re the moon travel ,, does not make the minis actions dangerous , whither he is breaking any laws iis not their business either !


----------



## Spandex

To the people behind, it makes no difference whether the Mini is moving into their lane permanently, or temporarily on its way somewhere else. At the point it moves in front of them, they have no way of knowing its intentions. They're braking as the Mini enters their lane, not as it leaves it. This is what causes the brake lights, which causes others to brake behind them and so on, potentially causing worse traffic behind.

Sure, people might not *need* to brake, but you and I (and I imagine the Mini driver too) know they will because it's an instinctive response, so it's all of our responsibility to make every effort to avoid doing things that will cause that. You don't drive in a vacuum. You need to consider the effect of your actions on others, even when you don't agree that effect should happen.


----------



## brian1978

Spandex said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope , can't see what it did wrong , unles they were actually going over the speed lmit upon which the cops could charge them if it was recorded. , why can the minii not go throo the lannes ,,, obviously there was a space there or they would have colided with someone , had they , as you describe gone " straight from lane to lane " then how doees flashing across the front of someone at twice their speed cause them to brake , chances are the mine had crossed their path before they even realised it was there !!! Unlees it scared them as they could not comprhend such a thing ,,, kind of same way as a druid could not contimplate going to the moon !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Well, he said it was a 50mph limit, and he said the mini was doing about 80mph, so I'm guessing this was the main reason they got pulled. * They don't have to record it to successfully prosecute though.*
> 
> As for "obviously there was a space there or they would have collided with someone", it would be nice if people had more consideration for other drivers than simply "will I collide with them". Moving into a lane in front of another car shouldn't just be a case of "will I physically fit" - there should be some consideration to the size of the gaps you're leaving in front and behind you, as this is affecting other peoples safety, as well as your own.
Click to expand...

Not up here in scotland though,


----------



## Spandex

brian1978 said:


> Not up here in scotland though,


Wouldn't the corroboration rule be satisfied by having two officers in the car, without having to record anything?


----------



## roddy

Oatley states the mini to be doing 80mpH which Is twice the speed of surrounding traffic , the laws of physics dictate that it can not linger in any lane ,,,at that speed it the mini is thriugh thee gap before most people realse that it was even there ,,,, no need for anyone to be braking,,,, but I agree , many people will brake because due to their limited and leming like driving ability they are startled by this aparently inconceivable act and don't know what else to do !!!! 
Oh , and , I am not sure that even two plods concocting an opinion is proof enough , even in england , surely concrete evidence is required of an alledged offence ,


----------



## brian1978

Spandex said:


> brian1978 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not up here in scotland though,
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't the corroboration rule be satisfied by having two officers in the car, without having to record anything?
Click to expand...

No they need to be different and independent types of evidence. Like eye witness and camera. Or camera and speedo. For speedo to be used it needs to be calibtrated before every shift and used over a 5th of a mile with no interference from other cars. Basically the police have to tailgate you matching your speed.

However I think it will be scrapped in th near future.


----------



## Spandex

brian1978 said:


> No they need to be different and independent types of evidence. Like eye witness and camera. Or camera and speedo.  For speedo to be used it needs to be calibtrated before every shift and used over a 5th of a mile with no interference from other cars. Basically the police have to tailgate you matching your speed.
> 
> However I think it will be scrapped in th near future.


So two officers and a calibrated speedo will do it, with no recording of anything needed.


----------



## Spandex

roddy said:


> Oatley states the mini to be doing 80mpH which Is twice the speed of surrounding traffic , the laws of physics dictate that it can not linger in any lane


That makes no sense. Forward speed or acceleration has no bearing on it's lateral speed moving from one lane to another.


roddy said:


> at that speed it the mini is thriugh thee gap before most people realse that it was even there


It's a Mini, not Concorde. They'd have all seen it moving over.


roddy said:


> no need for anyone to be braking,,,, but I agree , many people will brake because due to their limited and leming like driving ability they are startled by this aparently inconceivable act and don't know what else to do !!!!


You know how to avoid this happening, you just don't want to do it because you think being considerate is only something you should do when you've decided the other people deserve it, based on your idea of how they _should_ behave.


roddy said:


> Oh , and , I am not sure that even two plods concocting an opinion is proof enough , even in england , surely concrete evidence is required of an alledged offence ,


Why should speeding be any different to any other offence? You can get nicked for using your phone whilst driving based on a Police officer seeing you do it. You can get nicked for assault based solely on a Police officer seeing you do it. Just because it's possible to automatically measure speed using an impartial electronic device doesn't mean it's necessary for a conviction.


----------



## brian1978

Spandex said:


> brian1978 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No they need to be different and independent types of evidence. Like eye witness and camera. Or camera and speedo. For speedo to be used it needs to be calibtrated before every shift and used over a 5th of a mile with no interference from other cars. Basically the police have to tailgate you matching your speed.
> 
> However I think it will be scrapped in th near future.
> 
> 
> 
> So two officers and a calibrated speedo will do it, with no recording of anything needed.
Click to expand...

No you are twisting things to suit yourself. I was refering to the situation above where 2 officers meerly have to glance at a motorist and decide he is speeding to procicute

One officers evidence using a calibrated speedo is one bit of evidence and the others experienced  (courts have to take this into consideration) eyes are another. You could say that observing a speedo for a 5th of a mile and swearing on those results in a court of law is a recording of the speed done.

Stop being a pedant :lol:


----------



## roddy

Surely common sense combined with experience ,outwith the laws oF physIcs , dictate that if the mini was to linger , even momentarily , in a lane when it is doing ttwice the speed of the car in front then it will be fiirmly embeded in its rear end !!! , so the only other conclusion is that it does not stay in the lane but moves fairly rapidly throo it and out into , or throo ( as stated ) the next lane thus in no way impeeding other vehicles . Should they wish to panic brake post incident that is a different issue 
PS ,, in no way intended as a dig at Oatleyy , but I wonder how often he has , while on his bike , joined a congested motorway and has moved rapidly throo the lanes without inconveniencing anyone , ii know that I have seen it on many ocasions myself .


----------



## Spandex

brian1978 said:


> No you are twisting things to suit yourself. I was refering to the situation above where 2 officers meerly have to glance at a motorist and decide he is speeding to procicute
> 
> One officers evidence using a calibrated speedo is one bit of evidence and the others experienced  (courts have to take this into consideration) eyes are another. You could say that observing a speedo for a 5th of a mile and swearing on those results in a court of law is a recording of the speed done.
> 
> Stop being a pedant :lol:


?

I'm not sure how I'm twisting anything, because we're in agreement. No recording is needed.


----------



## Spandex

roddy said:


> Surely common sense combined with experience ,outwith the laws oF physIcs , dictate that if the mini was to linger , even momentarily , in a lane when it is doing ttwice the speed of the car in front then it will be fiirmly embeded in its rear end !!! , so the only other conclusion is that it does not stay in the lane but moves fairly rapidly throo it and out into , or throo ( as stated ) the next lane thus in no way impeeding other vehicles . Should they wish to panic brake post incident that is a different issue
> PS ,, in no way intended as a dig at Oatleyy , but I wonder how often he has , while on his bike , joined a congested motorway and has moved rapidly throo the lanes without inconveniencing anyone , ii know that I have seen it on many ocasions myself .


I'm sure he was moving fairly quickly across lanes, but he couldn't have been moving so quickly that people wouldn't even realise (as you suggested) and regardless what speed he moved across, the people in each lane couldn't assume he'd not be there long, because they have no idea what his intentions are, and they have no idea if something will happen that stops him carrying out his intended move. It's easy to wait till after his manoeuvre and say "he didn't hit anything therefore he had room", but these drivers don't have the benefit of hindsight at the time. They react to what they see as it happens.

"Should they wish to panic" isn't a different issue, if it's a predictable result of your actions (as you've admitted, you know people over react). Because I know that people will panic if I make sudden lane changes relatively close to them, I make sure I don't do it. I don't sit there thinking "well they _shouldn't_ panic, so it's not my fault if they do, so I'll do what I want".


----------



## Callum-TT

roddy said:


> Surely common sense combined with experience ,outwith the laws oF physIcs , dictate that if the mini was to linger , even momentarily , in a lane when it is doing ttwice the speed of the car in front then it will be fiirmly embeded in its rear end !!! , so the only other conclusion is that it does not stay in the lane but moves fairly rapidly throo it and out into , or throo ( as stated ) the next lane thus in no way impeeding other vehicles . Should they wish to panic brake post incident that is a different issue
> PS ,, in no way intended as a dig at Oatleyy , but I wonder how often he has , while on his bike , joined a congested motorway and has moved rapidly throo the lanes without inconveniencing anyone , ii know that I have seen it on many ocasions myself .


The first part of your post brings up an issue.

The Highway Code states that a vehicle must be in a lane for a minimum of 100m before changing lane again.

My assumption would be that as he was going so fast in busy traffic he would not have been in each of the two lanes for the minimum amount required.

Also as he forced others (through either his own fault or inexperience of others) to slow the flow of traffic in not 1 but 2 lanes he is also possible guilty of driving without due care and attention.

Then there is the speeding to consider.

So there is possibly 3 crimes he could be done for.

1. Changing lane too frequently
2. Driving erratically and without due care and attention 
3. Speeding


----------



## roddy

OMG , can't believe anything so stupid ,, I really have to see this !!!!!!! Which part of the H/C says that about the 100 meters ( must be new as when I sat my tests it was all in yards but don't remember anything about that ! ,, so spandy , you are infering that we all have to drive to accomadate the lowest common denominator !! To a certain level I agree with that , but pandering to the incompitant is a dangerous precedent ,


----------



## Spandex

roddy said:


> OMG , can't believe anything so stupid ,, I really have to see this !!!!!!! Which part of the H/C says that about the 100 meters ( must be new as when I sat my tests it was all in yards but don't remember anything about that ! ,, so spandy , you are infering that we all have to drive to accomadate the lowest common denominator !! To a certain level I agree with that , but pandering to the incompitant is a dangerous precedent ,


It's hardly pandering to the incompetent. You're just exaggerating. A momentary dab of the brakes when someone darts into your lane a little too close isn't always necessary, but it's far from incompetent.

The point is, you can't drive in a bubble, safe in the knowledge that *you* know what you're doing and you'll avoid a collision, so everyone else should just ignore you.


----------



## Spandex

Callum-TT said:


> The Highway Code states that a vehicle must be in a lane for a minimum of 100m before changing lane again.


I've not been able to find this rule, and I've not heard of it.

That being said, I think it should be patently obvious to anyone that entering from a slip road and scything across every lane of a very busy motorway at speeds almost double what the rest of the traffic is poor judgement at best. The Police probably did him for the speed, but I wouldn't be surprised if they threw in careless driving too.


----------



## roddy

I don't agree that they are breaking as the mini enters the lane , travelling at 80 mph it will have entered and left the lane before anyone has time to react , post event reaction at best , if ignorance and incompitence are continually pandered to then there would never be progress .


----------



## Spandex

roddy said:


> I don't agree that they are breaking as the mini enters the lane , travelling at 80 mph it will have entered and left the lane before anyone has time to react , post event reaction at best , if ignorance and incompitence are continually pandered to then there would never be progress .


People can easily react faster than it takes for someone to move through their lane. I agree though that ignorance and incompetence shouldn't be pandered to, so it's good that the guy was pulled over. Hopefully he'll learn from it.

By the way, there was an almost identical case described on the Pepipoo forums recently. A guy was being charged with speeding and careless driving after cutting across every lane of the motorway from the sliproad at speed. I'd link to it, except the OP had a hissy fit and deleted all his posts when all the experts on there basically told him he wasn't going to get off.


----------



## roddy

Quite to the contrary , I would suggest than someone entering a busy motorway at speeds of double what everyone else is doing and crossing rapidly into the outside lane without hitting anyone is in fact showung skills and spacial awareness much greater than most of the people who are all slaming on their brakes in blind panick of the unknown !! And to be using sensationalist terms like. " scything" and dreaming up fictional H/C controvensions to me smacks of " flat earth syndrome " or druids and moon travel .


----------



## Spandex

roddy said:


> Quite to the contrary , I would suggest than someone entering a busy motorway at speeds of double what everyone else is doing and crossing rapidly into the outside lane without hitting anyone is in fact showung skills and spacial awareness much greater than most of the people who are all slaming on their brakes in blind panick of the unknown !! And to be using sensationalist terms like. " scything" and dreaming up fictional H/C controvensions to me smacks of " flat earth syndrome " or druids and moon travel .


Successfully booting it across the motorway simply confirms the driver has eyes, hands and a right foot. You would *hope* that anyone doing it has some skill and spacial awareness but often, unfortunately, a drivers skill levels seem inversely proportional to their willingness to take risks.

Scything isn't a 'sensationalist term'. It means cutting, which I think is probably a fairly reasonable description for a manoeuvre which involves moving across three lanes in one motion. Describing a brief dab of the brakes as someone moves into your lane a little close as "ignorance and incompetence" could however be considered sensationalism... :wink:


----------



## Callum-TT

roddy said:


> OMG , can't believe anything so stupid ,, I really have to see this !!!!!!! Which part of the H/C says that about the 100 meters ( must be new as when I sat my tests it was all in yards but don't remember anything about that ! ,, so spandy , you are infering that we all have to drive to accomadate the lowest common denominator !! To a certain level I agree with that , but pandering to the incompitant is a dangerous precedent ,


So because you don't remember it then it dosent exist?

Cretin get off your fucking high horse. The guy was driving like a cunt and got pulled over rightly.

You trying to justify it makes you a cunt as well.


----------



## brian1978

Callum-TT said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> OMG , can't believe anything so stupid ,, I really have to see this !!!!!!! Which part of the H/C says that about the 100 meters ( must be new as when I sat my tests it was all in yards but don't remember anything about that ! ,, so spandy , you are infering that we all have to drive to accomadate the lowest common denominator !! To a certain level I agree with that , but pandering to the incompitant is a dangerous precedent ,
> 
> 
> 
> So because you don't remember it then it dosent exist?
> 
> Cretin get off your fucking high horse. The guy was driving like a doodah and got pulled over rightly.
> 
> You trying to justify it makes you a doodah as well.
Click to expand...

"Doodah"

Love the profanity filter. Makes heated arguments look gay....


----------



## Otley

roddy said:


> Quite to the contrary , I would suggest than someone entering a busy motorway at speeds of double what everyone else is doing and crossing rapidly into the outside lane without hitting anyone is in fact showung skills and spacial awareness much greater than most of the people who are all slaming on their brakes in blind panick of the unknown !! And to be using sensationalist terms like. " scything" and dreaming up fictional H/C controvensions to me smacks of " flat earth syndrome " or druids and moon travel .


Jeez I opened a can of worms here eh? The driver of the Mini can't have that much spatial awareness, or he would have seen the traffic car and as for skill, I think this was much more luck. He didn't show any regard for the vehicles either behind or to the right of him. I could see as he came up the slip he was looking straight forward, he didn't once look over his shoulder. As for riding my bike across 3 lanes like that.... Never EVER done it. Sorry but this chaps driving was suspect to say the least.


----------



## roddy

respect to Oatley, i was not there wheras you were,, but if you think that a monouvre like that can be made without looking where you are going then i would suggest that you get their number and check out who their god is and get on your knees ,,,,,,, alas i cannot give the same respect to the moronic rantings of Callum, i was rather hoping he could give chapter and verse, but that was more in hope than expectation,, i see you are more on a level with the Druid !!


----------



## roddy

Spandex said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quite to the contrary , I would suggest than someone entering a busy motorway at speeds of double what everyone else is doing and crossing rapidly into the outside lane without hitting anyone is in fact showung skills and spacial awareness much greater than most of the people who are all slaming on their brakes in blind panick of the unknown !! And to be using sensationalist terms like. " scything" and dreaming up fictional H/C controvensions to me smacks of " flat earth syndrome " or druids and moon travel .
> 
> 
> 
> Successfully booting it across the motorway simply confirms the driver has eyes, hands and a right foot. You would *hope* that anyone doing it has some skill and spacial awareness but often, unfortunately, a drivers skill levels seem inversely proportional to their willingness to take risks.
> 
> Scything isn't a 'sensationalist term'. It means cutting, which I think is probably a fairly reasonable description for a manoeuvre which involves moving across three lanes in one motion. Describing a brief dab of the brakes as someone moves into your lane a little close as "ignorance and incompetence" could however be considered sensationalism... :wink:
Click to expand...

if i may disagree with you on that,, perhaps an astronouts ability may seem risky, in the least, to a druid, and believe it or not, to drive like that reqiures a lot more that foot hands and eyes,, i am sure that i do not have to elaborate,,( and i dont mean a god !! :wink: )


----------



## Spandex

roddy said:


> if i may disagree with you on that,, perhaps an astronouts ability may seem risky, in the least, to a druid, and believe it or not, to drive like that reqiures a lot more that foot hands and eyes,, i am sure that i do not have to elaborate,,( and i dont mean a god !! :wink: )


No, please don't elaborate. I don't think any of us could cope. I think this is the fourth mention of Druids by you in this thread and it's getting more obscure every time...

I think Otley has covered it anyway, and he saw the whole thing.


----------



## brian1978




----------



## roddy

it would appear many of them are on our highways !!!


----------



## Otley

Saw a proper tool in a Transit this aft' as I was setting off for a play out. Followed him through our village, he was behind a Toledo. All is fine, we've travelled about half a mile through the village at 30 in a 30 zone. As we got alongside the park, there was a cyclist on our side of the road approaching a traffic island in the middle. The Toledo driver hangs back a little, as you would, to let the cyclist clear the narrowed gap. The moron in the Transit is having none of this, floors it and belts round the opposite side of the island........ It's a beautiful afternoon, there's kids everywhere, coming in and out of the park, on the pavement, outside all the shops! What on earth do [email protected] like this think about? If he had waited like the rest of us he would have been delayed about 5 seconds. Absolute ar$ehole. [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## roddy

so whats so wrong with,,,,

only joking :lol: :lol:


----------



## Spandex

roddy said:


> so whats so wrong with,,,,
> 
> only joking :lol: :lol:


Well, he didn't collide with anything... Must be a sign of skill.. :wink:


----------



## Otley

A complete numpty. 
Outskirts of Sheffield early this morning in my wagon n drag. Sat in a line of traffic at a red light. A small refuge island in the middle of the road just up ahead, with a lad pushing a bicycle from the opposite side of the road towards the island.
Lights turn to green, traffic moves off. The car in front of me left a sizeable gap in the line before moving off (sharpish.) A car coming in the opposite direction took advantage of the gap (as you would) and set off to turn right across the car in front of me. This caused the woman to brake heavily, as she hadn't anticipated this, so she stalled. 
Nothing too bad here eh?
I'd already started to move off at this point and found myself blocking the lad with the bike, on the island, not something I would normally do.
Anyway, she starts the car in front and moves off, I check my drivers mirror.... No one on the island. Looked over my shoulder.... No lad or bicycle anywhere to be seen! Looked in my N/S mirror.... You guessed it, this tool carried his bike over the A frame that connects my front and back box. I was absolutely speechless. [smiley=bomb.gif] 
Luckily for this moron, he jumped on the bike and rode off in the opposite direction (on the pavement.)
I dread to think of the consequences if I hadn't checked and just set off. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## brian1978

A young woman in a dawoo matiz trying to park behind a SOLITARY car on the left had side.

I say trying as she never managed it.

She turned in behind it late and ended up 1 foot behind at 45* to the kerb then reversed bsck out for another go. Back in at 45* again. And again, and again :lol:

After about 5 goes she spys me pishing myself laughing waiting to get in behind wherever she ends up... she decides fuck it and drives off. :lol: :lol: :lol:

Times like this I wish I had a dashcam.


----------



## Otley

Another complete ar$e. 
Returning home from work, A road, national speed limit. I'm last in a line of 5 cars. First car, Clio, doing about 45. No problem, days over, no rush. The second car, Punto doesn't see it that way. Oncoming traffic so he can't overtake, we could see him start to wind it up and as he got to the layby where the trucks normally stop for a break, dives in there and belts up the inside. (Layby was empty.)
What a complete [email protected] What on earth possesses people to do such stupid things? :x


----------



## roddy

maybe in a hurry..


----------



## Otley

roddy said:


> maybe in a hurry..


To die?... To kill someone?... I'm sure I got to my destination within minutes of this pr1ck and I didn't endanger anyone.


----------



## roddy

the national limit was, I presume 50 mph,, and you did say that the layby was empty , and you didn't mention anybody having to take any sort of evasive action.. :wink:


----------



## clewb

roddy said:


> the national limit was, I presume 50 mph,, and you did say that the layby was empty , and you didn't mention anybody having to take any sort of evasive action.. :wink:


No offense Roddy but you seem to be Trolling [smiley=rifle.gif] . I'd suggest you stop annoying people as nobody likes it and your likely to be banned from the forum. We would of course all miss you VERY much.


----------



## Otley

I can't say Roddy annoys me to be honest!
He tries to push my buttons from time to time but I'm a big boy, aye!


----------



## clewb

Otley said:


> I can't say Roddy annoys me to be honest!
> He tries to push my buttons from time to time but I'm a big boy, aye!


Haha fair enough from you but seems to be pulling stuff out of his ass to annoy people. :roll:


----------



## roddy

clewb said:


> Otley said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't say Roddy annoys me to be honest!
> He tries to push my buttons from time to time but I'm a big boy, aye!
> 
> 
> 
> Haha fair enough from you but seems to be pulling stuff out of his ass to annoy people. :roll:
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: ,,, :roll: I think you've got your head up yours [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## roddy

Otley said:


> I can't say Roddy annoys me to be honest!
> He tries to push my buttons from time to time but I'm a big boy, aye!


thank you mate,, I am sure you can take an open honest discussion, or difference of opinion without getting in a state.. :wink: cheers R


----------



## Spandex

roddy said:


> the national limit was, I presume 50 mph,, and you did say that the layby was empty , and you didn't mention anybody having to take any sort of evasive action.. :wink:


50mph national speed limit?? What country do you think this happened in?

Not that the speed limit matters, does it? I mean, if you think breaking numerous laws by undertaking in a layby is ok, worrying about the speed limit seems a bit of a contradiction...


----------



## roddy

Spandex said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> the national limit was, I presume 50 mph,, and you did say that the layby was empty , and you didn't mention anybody having to take any sort of evasive action.. :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> 50mph national speed limit?? What country do you think this happened in?
> 
> Not that the speed limit matters, does it? I mean, if you think breaking numerous laws by undertaking in a layby is ok, worrying about the speed limit seems a bit of a contradiction...
Click to expand...

" speed limit " is of little interest to me,, safe speed is more important :wink:


----------



## Otley

The speed really wasn't the issue. I bet he barely just broke the limit to get past. The fact remains it was an utterly stupid thing to do. If something had gone apex over base and this tool had caused a huge scene, he would have had his licence taken away, for what? To gain a couple of extra feet/seconds on the road. 
I'm not 100% sure but I don't think it was the final lap of any kind of title decider, it was a complete [email protected] who showed no regard for other road users.


----------



## Spandex

roddy said:


> Spandex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> roddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> the national limit was, I presume 50 mph,, and you did say that the layby was empty , and you didn't mention anybody having to take any sort of evasive action.. :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> 50mph national speed limit?? What country do you think this happened in?
> 
> Not that the speed limit matters, does it? I mean, if you think breaking numerous laws by undertaking in a layby is ok, worrying about the speed limit seems a bit of a contradiction...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> " speed limit " is of little interest to me,, safe speed is more important :wink:
Click to expand...

I can tell it isn't, as you don't know what the national speed limit is...


----------



## roddy

nor do I need an arbitrary law to tell me what is a safe speed or practice,, I guess you do :x


----------



## Spandex

roddy said:


> nor do I need an arbitrary law to tell me what is a safe speed or practice,, I guess you do :x


Why do you guess I do? Because I happen to know what the national speed limit is in the UK you think I can't make my own decisions?


----------



## roddy

I assume because that is the point which you are labouring rather than focus on the potential dangers or what the OP refers to as " apex over base ".


----------



## Spandex

roddy said:


> I assume because that is the point which you are labouring rather than focus on the potential dangers or what the OP refers to as " apex over base ".


No, you brought up the strange concept of a 50mph national speed limit. I just pointed out that doesn't exist.

But, as usual, we're back in the standard situation where you talk a load of nonsense and when someone points it out you say "focus on the OP". And once again you're defending a blatantly unsafe thing for no reason, hence people assuming you must just be trolling.


----------



## roddy

Spandex said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I assume because that is the point which you are labouring rather than focus on the potential dangers or what the OP refers to as " apex over base ".
> 
> 
> 
> No, you brought up the strange concept of a 50mph national speed limit. I just pointed out that doesn't exist.
> 
> But, as usual, we're back in the standard situation where you talk a load of nonsense and when someone points it out you say "focus on the OP". And once again you're defending a blatantly unsafe thing for no reason, hence people assuming you must just be trolling.
Click to expand...

may I suggest that you , as usual, do not muddy the waters with your tangents but instead focus on one or two of these " blatantly unsafe " scenarios ,, or maybe you are just " trolling " . :lol: ,, [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## Spandex

roddy said:


> may I suggest that you , as usual, do not muddy the waters with your tangents but instead focus on one or two of these " blatantly unsafe " scenarios ,, or maybe you are just " trolling " . :lol: ,, [smiley=bomb.gif]


You mentioned the speed limit first. Go back and read who set off on that tangent if your memory has failed you. So, if you want to explain why you think the speed limit was relevant (or, for everyone's amusement, why you think the national speed limit might have been 50mph  ), please do - otherwise, stop banging on about it and focus on why you think the manoeuvre as described by Otley is safe.


----------



## roddy

Spandex said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> may I suggest that you , as usual, do not muddy the waters with your tangents but instead focus on one or two of these " blatantly unsafe " scenarios ,, or maybe you are just " trolling " . :lol: ,, [smiley=bomb.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> You mentioned the speed limit first. Go back and read who set off on that tangent if your memory has failed you. So, if you want to explain why you think the speed limit was relevant (or, for everyone's amusement, why you think the national speed limit might have been 50mph  ), please do - otherwise, stop banging on about it and focus on why you think the manoeuvre as described by Otley is safe.
Click to expand...

it is not for me to show why it is safe,,if you can explain why it is unsafe then do so,, otherwise you have no point .


----------



## Spandex

roddy said:


> You mentioned the speed limit first. Go back and read who set off on that tangent if your memory has failed you. So, if you want to explain why you think the speed limit was relevant (or, for everyone's amusement, why you think the national speed limit might have been 50mph  ), please do - otherwise, stop banging on about it and focus on why you think the manoeuvre as described by Otley is safe.


it is not for me to show why it is safe,,if you can explain why it is unsafe then do so,, otherwise you have no point .[/quote]
It is up to you, because you've disagreed with the OP, so let's hear why. If you can't back your opinion up, why should anyone listen? And if you don't care if people listen, why take the time to type it out on here?


----------



## roddy

Spandex said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mentioned the speed limit first. Go back and read who set off on that tangent if your memory has failed you. So, if you want to explain why you think the speed limit was relevant (or, for everyone's amusement, why you think the national speed limit might have been 50mph  ), please do - otherwise, stop banging on about it and focus on why you think the manoeuvre as described by Otley is safe.
> 
> 
> 
> it is not for me to show why it is safe,,if you can explain why it is unsafe then do so,, otherwise you have no point .
Click to expand...

It is up to you, because you've disagreed with the OP, so let's hear why. If you can't back your opinion up, why should anyone listen? And if you don't care if people listen, why take the time to type it out on here?[/quote]

I did not disagree with the OP,,,, I simply asked for you to be specific as to what you consider to be " blatantly dangerous ",, as you appear unable to do so I see no point in continuing this and will now go and watch the F1 , which is much more interesting... out R


----------



## Spandex

roddy said:


> I did not disagree with the OP,,,, I simply asked for you to be specific as to what you consider to be " blatantly dangerous ",, as you appear unable to do so I see no point in continuing this and will now go and watch the F1 , which is much more interesting... out R


The OP said it was dangerous. You disagreed and said it's not. Have you forgotten this already?

It's an interesting insight though. You think it's always up to the other person to prove you wrong, never up to you to prove yourself right. No wonder you manage to hold so many controversial opinions in spite of people questioning them on a regular basis.


----------



## Otley

Must have been the day for ALL the bell ends to have a drive out today, saw absolutely loads of very poor driving.
The most shocking today by far, we were travelling on quite a narrow road in The Yorkshire Dales, it's a road I know very well, I have used it every Friday for the past year in a wagon but have used it hundreds of times by car and motorbike. In the direction we were going, there is a VERY tight left bend, slightly uphill, totally blind to what is on the road ahead. Large trees on the left overhanging the drystone wall force me to slow to a crawl as my wagon sits a full 3rd of its width onto the opposite lane. I'm now creeping round about 10mph, looking as far as I can see on the road.
Anyone coming in the opposite direction is presented with a VERY tight blind right bend, slightly downhill and because of the trees and the fact they are closer to the centre line, visibility is reduced even further.
The instant I saw the first flash of the Yaris coming towards me I stopped dead and waited for the crunch. She must have been doing about 30 (fair enough its a national limit but the place is littered with warnings, on the road + signs.) she looked up at the last second and just jumped on the brakes and turned the wheel left. Because of the angle of my trailer she disappeared down my right side. 
I was sure she would be through the wall and into the field, so I jumped out and ran round. She had managed to stop half on the road and half on the grass about 2 thirds of the way down my trailer with her front n/s corner millimetres away from the wall. As she saw me walking down she reversed up a bit, then sped off obviously realising I wasn't going to be best pleased with her.
Now, decent evasive driving on her part you're thinking?
Not a chance, blind panic braking and sheer luck and I hope this scared the sh1t out of her enough to never ever do what she was doing in the first place as she came round the bend.
As I first saw her car coming, her passenger was holding an i pad, or some other tablet, pointing it at her and she was looking directly at it! Watching something on a screen, looking to her left on a well signed blind right hand bend. 
What an absolute ar$e.


----------



## clewb

Otley said:


> Must have been the day for ALL the bell ends to have a drive out today, saw absolutely loads of very poor driving.
> The most shocking today by far, we were travelling on quite a narrow road in The Yorkshire Dales, it's a road I know very well, I have used it every Friday for the past year in a wagon but have used it hundreds of times by car and motorbike. In the direction we were going, there is a VERY tight left bend, slightly uphill, totally blind to what is on the road ahead. Large trees on the left overhanging the drystone wall force me to slow to a crawl as my wagon sits a full 3rd of its width onto the opposite lane. I'm now creeping round about 10mph, looking as far as I can see on the road.
> Anyone coming in the opposite direction is presented with a VERY tight blind right bend, slightly downhill and because of the trees and the fact they are closer to the centre line, visibility is reduced even further.
> The instant I saw the first flash of the Yaris coming towards me I stopped dead and waited for the crunch. She must have been doing about 30 (fair enough its a national limit but the place is littered with warnings, on the road + signs.) she looked up at the last second and just jumped on the brakes and turned the wheel left. Because of the angle of my trailer she disappeared down my right side.
> I was sure she would be through the wall and into the field, so I jumped out and ran round. She had managed to stop half on the road and half on the grass about 2 thirds of the way down my trailer with her front n/s corner millimetres away from the wall. As she saw me walking down she reversed up a bit, then sped off obviously realising I wasn't going to be best pleased with her.
> Now, decent evasive driving on her part you're thinking?
> Not a chance, blind panic braking and sheer luck and I hope this scared the sh1t out of her enough to never ever do what she was doing in the first place as she came round the bend.
> As I first saw her car coming, her passenger was holding an i pad, or some other tablet, pointing it at her and she was looking directly at it! Watching something on a screen, looking to her left on a well signed blind right hand bend.
> What an absolute ar$e.


Haha sound okish until the last bit! Some people have a death wish I guess


----------



## Otley

Another complete moron this morning, not a clue what was going on around her, just didn't care that she was putting other road users and pedestrians at risk.
I'm in a 40mph zone, wide 'A' road, getting close to school opening time. I'm doing a tad under the limit. 4 cars up ahead doing about the same speed and I've got about 10 car lengths between them and me. Small side road on the right, as the last of the 4 cars passes it a woman in a VW Fox pulls out, turns right and joins the flow of traffic in front of me, I knocked the cruise off as she didn't seem in any hurry. She gets up to 20mph...... then that's it! no faster. By this time I've caught her up. Nothing! 20, that's all she's prepared to do this morning. No opportunity for me to overtake, traffic islands every so often and kids all over the place so I just had to sit behind her. [smiley=bomb.gif] 
About half a mile further up the road I've got to hang a left, hope this daft cow goes straight on. Closer and closer to the junction, no indication from her, kids stood on the corner to her left at the junction, still no indication, surely she's going straight on....... NOPE.... hangs a left straight across the front of the kids waiting to cross, gets about 20 feet around the corner, indicates left. Surely she is taking the p1ss here.
Followed her down the little lane to the end, yet again, turns left no indication, kids on the corner waiting to cross, on to another main road 40mph zone. Not her, 20 is all she's doing today. Same again, gets about 20 feet around the corner then indicates. [smiley=argue.gif] [smiley=argue.gif] 
Now as we are dropping down the hill towards the traffic lights I was blown away by the utter stupidity of this woman.
Kids both sides of the road waiting to cross the junction, the lights turn to amber then red, no brake lights from the Fox. The lights must have been on red for a good 5 seconds before she even got to the junction, she's having none of it, straight round to the left, you guessed it, no indication. The traffic setting off from her right was already half way across the junction, they all had to stop for her.
I was amazed that none of the kids stepped out, I'm sure that she didn't even know they were there.
Makes my blood boil that tools like her just do not care about what they are doing on the roads. [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## Otley

A young policeman that obviously had a complete sense of humour bypass.
Delivering to a pub first thing this morning, been here hundreds of times, ALWAYS been able to back up the street, reverse in on the blind side, all the way round the back up to the cellar. Today for some unknown reason.... cars all over the place making it impossible for me to do this, so I drove up the street and nosed the wagon in.
Made the delivery and as my co-driver was signing the paperwork with the customer, I took the opportunity to start reversing back out of the car park and down the street. I got about half way down the street (maybe 20 yards) and I saw a police car pass from my right to left in my mirrors. As it was dark and there was no other moving traffic I saw his brake lights reflecting on the surrounding buildings, then reverse lights.
Here we go again. I stopped where I was in the road and waited. Sure enough he backs across the junction and turns up the street and stops directly behind me. I jumped out and walked to meet him. 
"What do you think you're doing? Do you realise how dangerous that is?" he said.
I started to tell him I'd been delivering to the pub and was now backing down the street but he didn't want to hear that, he wanted to know where my banksman was to guide me. He said "You MUST have a banksman to reverse as you have no idea what is going on behind you." I told him that I had 4 rear facing mirrors and a rear facing camera fitted and I must have some idea as I saw him pass behind me. He wasn't impressed at all with that and told me I could be in serious trouble. What a load of sh1te I thought. " Are you alone?" I asked. He didn't know what to make of this and looked me up and down possibly expecting bother. "Why?" he replied. I told him I had seen him pass behind me, stop, reverse across a junction and pull up behind me but at no point had I seen HIS banksman. He wasn't impressed with this either. (Some people are so hard to please.) He then started to tell me about all the incidents he had been to where people had been killed, seriously? he was that young I'm sure his last and only other job was milk monitor as school. "What would have happened if someone had come speeding round this corner on the wrong side of the road?" he said. I just looked at him and said "SPEEDING? On the WRONG SIDE OF THE ROAD? HMMMMMM? I'm not sure that would be my fault."
Anyway, he decided he was going to let me off this time but as my co-driver came round to the back of the wagon he thought he'd start again. Unlucky there, my chum is just as much up for a giggle as I am. "You must watch your driver at ALL times" he said, "I can see he is fairly competent at driving but with an attitude like his, he needs to be watched."
Quick as a flash my chum leans forward and says "Driving? I believe you're confused here, he was reversing, driving would be with the wagon the other way round sir, front end HERE, pointing to the back, then back end HERE running to the front." He just didn't get it, we knew we'd done nothing wrong and were trying to lighten him up but he just didn't get it.
He eventually reversed down the street (no banksman) then sat and watched as my chum backed me out of the street.
Better luck next time eh?


----------

